# Mittelalterstil



## IamR OoK IE (7. März 2007)

Hallo,

Ich möchte eine LARP (Live Action Role Play) Homepage für meine Gruppe erstellen.
Diese soll im Mittelalterstil gestaltet sein.

Dazu brauch ich folgende Grafiken :

- verbranntes altes Papier
- Pergament
- Papyrus
- "zerfranstes" Holz
- Holzschilder (als Buttons z.B.)
- evtl. Schwerter/Waffen, die man als Balken verwenden kann.

Ich habe viel gegoogelt aber nur sehr wenig brauchbares Material gefunden.
Habt ihr vll Tipps, wo ich sowas finden kann oder wie ich das mit Photoshop (7.0) erstellen kann.

Die Seite soll so aussehen, dass auf einem Holzhintergrund Schilder draufgenagelt sind, also Menüschild, Main , Top usw.

Auch schön fände ich ein altes aufgerolltes Pergament/Papyruspapier auf einem Tischhintergrund, dass vll an den Rändern verbrannt ist.


Ich hoffe ich hab hier damit kein zu großes Rätsel aufgegeben.


MfG
Michael


----------



## Andron (7. März 2007)

google.de -> Photoshop tutorials.

Habe selber danach gesucht und sehr viel gefunden. Auch hier gibt's was.
Pergament und Schwert - tutorial.


----------



## tobee (7. März 2007)

Selbst hier haben wir dazu Tutorials
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/183199-altes-pergament-mit-photoshop.html


----------



## IamR OoK IE (7. März 2007)

ich weiß aber beide gefallen mir nicht bzw sind nicht das was ich suche


----------

